# Was habt ihr immer dabei?



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr immer mit nehmt? 

Ich:
Handy (iphone 3GS)
Handy Kable zum aufladen.
Kopfhörer.
Portmonee.
Schlüssel.
Taschen Messer. (wegen der arbeit)
Taschen Labe. (kleine) 


So nun seit ihr dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2010)

mir wohin nehmt ?

Ich hab immer mich mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soramac (24. Februar 2010)

Koks

Zigaretten 

etc..

ne Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Portmonee

Schlüssel

Handy

Kopfhörer

Kaugummis für frischen Atem 

und manchmal auch Taschentücher


----------



## Kronas (24. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Portmonee



wo hast du das wort denn aufgegriffen? in der bild zeitung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oh, im post des TEs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Koks
> 
> Zigaretten



und das übliche halt. xD

Nein, ich habe im Normfall immer mein Gehirn mit dabei und natürlich iPod Touch, Geld, Schlüssel, Ausweis etc. pp


----------



## Vizioon (24. Februar 2010)

Was ist Labe? 
Ansonsten nur ein bißchen Geld, und natürlich Schlüssel, weil es irgendwie doof ist, nicht in die eigene Wohnung hereinzukommen.
Handy brauch ich nicht. Ab und an meinen MP3 Player.

Mfg


----------



## Seph018 (24. Februar 2010)

Portmonee ist nunmal die deutsche Schreibweise -.-
Jedenfalls bei mir: Hausschlüssel, Handy, Zigaretten, Feuerzeug, Mp3-player(ja mein Handy ist scheiße) ..das wars eigentlich. achja, mein _portmonee_ natürlich


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2010)

Geldbörse
Mp3 Player + Kopfhörer
Kaugummis (Kirsche =P)
UND
FLUSEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Geldbörse
Mp3 Player + Kopfhörer
Schlüssel

fertsch 

wozu mehr mitnehmen?


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2010)

Ich nehme an, es ist gemeint, was man mitnimmt, wenn man einfach mal das Haus verlässt. ^^

Handy, Kopfhörer, Kaugummis, je nach Wetter Sonnenbrille, Fahrradhelm, Handschuhe


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Geldtasche
Schlüssel
Kaugummi
Kippen
Feuerzeug
Handy

joa, das wars eigentlich
Ab und an noch:
Ipod +Kopfhörer


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ja sowas halt ne normal[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]iPod Touch[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Geld[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schlüssel [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ausweis [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]iPhone[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zigaretten [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kondome[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Februar 2010)

Mhh, Schlüssel, MP3-Player und Geld, normalerweise im Portmonee, wenn ichs nich verloren hätte >.<


----------



## mastergamer (24. Februar 2010)

Münzen
Handy
Schlüssel
Kaugummi

Das war's soweit. Ab und zu auch einige Stifte und Kullis.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Februar 2010)

Geldbörse

handy

klappmesser

feuerzeug (oder streichhölzer)

Al Capone Sweets (oder ähnliches)

meistens noch ein Bier (oder zwei^^)

Lederhandschuhe


----------



## Shaxul (24. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Geldbörse
> 
> handy
> 
> ...



Bist du Profikiller?


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2010)

Geldbeutel
Handy
Kippen
Feuerzeug
Schlüsselbund


----------



## Manoroth (25. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Bist du Profikiller?



nein^^

aber lederhandschuhe sind bequem und geben warm 

hab allerdings nur solche hier:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518%2ByQLxhXL._AA280_.jpg


allerdings hab ich nur bei den fingern und bei den knöcheln nieten allerdings n bisschen längere und spitze (selber rein gemacht)




und das klappmesser ist sehr praktisch^^ kann man immer wider mal gebrauchen zum iwelche verpackungen zu öffnen oder zum essen, stöcke zu schneiden etc etc.^^


----------



## Crucial² (25. Februar 2010)

Rechte Hosentasche: Handy
Linke Hosentasche: Autoschlüssel. Kleingeld.

Was ich mir unbedingt angewöhnen sollte: Ausweis. Geldbeutel.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

- Geldbeutel
- Mütze
- Handy
- ipod Touch
- Labello
- Schlüssel


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2010)

Chloroform
Wattebausch

Ach ne.. Moment... 



Iphone
Schlüssel
Portemonnaie
Taschenmesser (Normale Edition)
Taschenmesser (CyberTool Edition) (joar... n Schweizer hat zwei davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Papiertaschentuch
Und natürlich Kleidung! Sonst wär ich ja nackig. Ih!


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

hat von euch keiner ne EC-Karte????????die hab ich seit bestimmt 20 Jahren IMMER dabei.ist für mich das wichtigste....oder bekommt ihr alle nur Taschengeld?????
ansonsten natürlich auch Handy,Geldbörse,Schlüssel,Lottocard,Tankkarte,Ausweis und Führerschein


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

EC karte ist dcoh im geldbeutel drin :/


----------



## rovdyr (25. Februar 2010)

Zaster
Telefon
Schlüssel


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Fahrradhelm







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

EC 
Visa
Schlüssel
Einkaufswagenchip/ oder wahlweise ein Euro
Taschenbuch
Taschentücher
Sagrotantücher
im Sommer Flasche Wasser


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hat von euch keiner ne EC-Karte????????die hab ich seit bestimmt 20 Jahren IMMER dabei.ist für mich das wichtigste....oder bekommt ihr alle nur Taschengeld?????
> ansonsten natürlich auch Handy,Geldbörse,Schlüssel,Lottocard,Tankkarte,Ausweis und Führerschein



EC-Karte, Führerschein, Perso usw. habe ich persönlich nicht einzeln aufgezählt, weil sich sowas normalerweise in der Geldbörse befindet.

Inhalt meiner Geldbörse:

- EC-Karte
- Krankenkassenkarte
- Perso
- Bargeld
- Kundenkarten
- Payback-Karte
- Führerschein
- Videotheksausweis
- Studentenausweis
- Bahncard
- NRW-Ticket
- Chipmarke (für Schliessfächer in der Uni)


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klappmesser



Ich würde es ab sofort zu Hause lassen an deiner Stelle. 
Das kann mächtig Ärger geben wenn du mal damit erwischt wirst.
Und "Stöcke schneiden" ist eigentlich ein schlechtes Argument, selbst wenn es tatsächlich so sein sollte. ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie darf ich das jetzt interpretieren?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja mein Kopf den ich damit schütze, wenn sich jemand anders lieber den Hals abfährt weil es ohne Helm cooler aussieht, bitte schön. ^^
Leider bei Frauen gang und gäbe aus Eitelkeit ohne Helm zu fahren.


----------



## Perkone (25. Februar 2010)

-Zigaretten + Zippo
Handy (IMMER in rechter Hosentasche^^)
Geldbörse (+ Allerlei Karten)
Hausschlüssel

Mehr eigentlich nicht, bin ungern angepackt mit Zeug.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2010)

mich
Kleidung + Schuhe
Schlüssel
Zigaretten inc. Feuerzeug (meistens)


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr immer mit nehmt?
> 
> ...


 würde gerne wissen was eine taschen labe ist!


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

HanDtAsChE​_PoRtemOnNaIe
SpIeGeL 
 SaGrOtan-TüChEr
TaScHeNtÜcHer
i-PoD
KaUgumMiS
1 buCh
KaLeNdEr
stIfTe
hAnDy
ZiGaReTtEn
FeUeRzEuG
 HaustÜrSchlüsseL 



Was Im PorteMonnAie iSt Wollt ihr niCht AucH NoCh wiSsEn oDeR ??

_​


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Tippe auf eine Taschenlampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also wenn mans so ein bisschen verstümmelt spricht ^^)
Maglite - vielleicht ?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

lyluna22 schrieb:


> _
> 1 buCh
> 
> _​



Einen Duden können wir schon mal getrost ausschließen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (25. Februar 2010)

mmh

- Bares
- Schlüssel
- Handy 
- Kaugummi 
- Bus ausweis 


also mehr nicht ..


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Februar 2010)

- EC-Karte
- Krankenkassenkarte
- Perso
- Bargeld
- Videotheksausweis
- Handy ( sehr wichtig )
- uvm


----------



## Fearne (25. Februar 2010)

ach seid ihr alle kompliziert. Ich schnappe mir einfach meine Handtasche und habe alles was ich brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. Februar 2010)

Also immer dabei hab ich:
Die Meditasche (Insulin und Co)
das Zwiebelleder
Taschenmesser (Schweizer halt)
Iphone

fast immer dabei hab ich noch das Notebook im Rucksack der entsprechend immer mit dem nötigsten vollgestopft ist.

mfG René


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

Fearne schrieb:


> ach seid ihr alle kompliziert. Ich schnappe mir einfach meine Handtasche und habe alles was ich brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab immer als in meinen Taschen, ich muss nur die Hose anziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Schlüssel, Portemonnaie, Handy, Taschenlampe, Taschenuhr, schwarze Handschuhe, DIN A4 Fahrkarte, Taschenmesser, Fühlfederhalter, Notizbuch...


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. Februar 2010)

*in der Handtasche kramt*

Telefon
Geldbörse
Notizbuch
Kalender
Labello
Schlüssel
Händedesinfektionsmittel
Kugelschreiber
eine Compact Memory Disc 16 GB
Handschuhe
Regenschirm
schnurlose Kopfhörer für das Telefon
Brillenetui
Feuerzeug
Zigaretten
Textmarker
1 roten Fineliner
1 blauen Edding
1 Miniwörterbuch Hessisch-Deutsch
eine Hello Kitty Bonbonbox
Visitenkarten
das Buch "Level 9"
Taschentücher
noch ein Feuerzeug

da sind natürlich einige Dinge austauschbar und es ist natürlich wichtig zu wissen wohin ich gehe, das ist jetzt so der aktuelle Inhalt meiner Handtasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. Februar 2010)

Miss schrieb:


> Da sind natürlich einige Dinge austauschbar und es ist natürlich wichtig zu wissen wohin ich gehe, das ist jetzt so der aktuelle Inhalt meiner Handtasche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Frauenhandtaschen werden die Grenzen der Physik eh aufgehoben. Da passt immer mehr rein als eigentlich reinpassen kann. Dass da kein Bügelbrett drin ist, ist wohl nur Zufall oder?

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei Frauenhandtaschen werden die Grenzen der Physik eh aufgehoben. Da passt immer mehr rein als eigentlich reinpassen kann. Dass da kein Bügelbrett drin ist, ist wohl nur Zufall oder?
> 
> mfG René



Ich muss sagen, dass ich für eine Frau relativ wenig dabei habe. Geldbörse, Handy und so weiter, das war es auch schon. Ein Buch habe ich nur dabei, wenn ich länger unterwegs bin und das passiert eher selten. Mir wäre eine riesige Handtasche auch viel zu sperrig, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich sie überall vergessen würde. Zudem muss man ewig wühlen, bis man das gefunden hat, was man gerade braucht. Eine kleine Tasche oder ein Beutel reicht mir aus.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Februar 2010)

Frauenhandtasche und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://a21.idata.over-blog.com/500x375/2/44/84/94/tasche.jpg

ist aber leider nicht meine, da ist noch mehr ramsch drinnen, zb haarbürste, allerlei tabletten für jeden fall, massig alte kassenzettel (warum auch immer), visitenkarten geschäftlich, handschuhe, sonnenbrille, meißt ne 0,5 flasche spezi, mp3 player bzw iphone, schlüssel,


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Frauenhandtasche und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wofür braucht man 4 verschiedene Lipglosse? Man hat doch nur einen Mund.


----------



## vollmi (25. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man 4 verschiedene Lipglosse? Man hat doch nur einen Mund.



Wenn man sie zusammenmischt werden sie zur Haftmine. Flugzeugentführung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (25. Februar 2010)

Schlüssel, Kaugummis, Plektren, Handy, evtl. MP3-Player + Kopfhörer, Taschentücher, Portemonnaie


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man 4 verschiedene Lipglosse? Man hat doch nur einen Mund.



Wuah, wie mir grad tonnenweise dumme Sprüche einfallen *meinen Mund zutacker*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

1 normaler lipglos
1ner der eigendlich ein laser ist zum glas schneiden
1ner mit gift für den todeskuss
1ner mit schlafgas drin

marion ist eigendlich geheimagent im dienste ihrer majestät :OOOO 

btw: carchi du darfst dochk als mod gar keine blöden sprüche bringen sonst müsstest du dich selbst verwarnen :OOO


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

mp3 player + kopfhörer
GANZ WICHTIG! ich brauch immer meine musik ^^
schlüssel
bisschen kleingeld
ausweis
das wars


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 1 normaler lipglos
> 1ner der eigendlich ein laser ist zum glas schneiden
> 1ner mit gift für den todeskuss
> 1ner mit schlafgas drin
> ...



Ts, ts, les doch mal richtig. Das ist doch GAR NICHT Marions Tasche. ^^


----------



## marion9394 (25. Februar 2010)

hm ich muss mal gucken ob ich den saustall nicht heut abend mal fotografieren kann, muss eh mal wieder ausmisten ;D
wer macht mit?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mp3 player + kopfhörer
> GANZ WICHTIG! ich brauch immer meine musik ^^
> schlüssel
> bisschen kleingeld
> ...



Haste jetzt deinen Ausweis? XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haste jetzt deinen Ausweis? XD



schülerausweis *hust* xD
das kack teil wird nächste woche beantragt :>


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wuah, wie mir grad tonnenweise dumme Sprüche einfallen



las hören sind sicher gut. ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. Februar 2010)

Naja - wie gesagt ist es ja wichtig zu wissen wo man hingeht. Ich geh auch mal ohne Tasche aus dem Haus - wobei halt meine Geldbörse schon exorbitant groß / dick ist und die passt nicht in die Jackentasche, von daher nehm ich halt meistens eh shcon eine mit. 

Ein Leben ohne Handtasche hiesse ja ein Leben ohne Bedürfnisse, das wäre sicherlich schön - also gerade im Winter nerven mich Handtaschen eh - irgendwie rutschen doch alle Henkel über dicke Winterjacken!

Vote for Thread mit Bildern von Damenhandtaschen plus Inhalt^^


----------



## Philister (25. Februar 2010)

haste ... in der tasche, haste immer was zu nasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (25. Februar 2010)

Normal:

Handy

Kopfhörer

Geld 

Ausweis


Tempos


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

So, folgender Inhalt befand sich am letzten Wochenende in meiner Handtasche (links im Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. Februar 2010)

Bambi-Handtasche durchkram:

Kaugummis (klapper klapper *nerv*)
Lippenpflegstift
roter Lippenstift
Einkaufsbeutel in gelb
Flusenroller
Headset
Notizbuch
8 GB USB-Stick
Mini Deospray
Schlüsselbund
iPod
Portmonaie (Visa, EC, Visitenkarten Tattoo & Piercing, Foto von Führerscheinübergabe, Fahrplan S- & U-Bahn, Führerschein, perso, Krankenkarte, Vergünstigungskarten, Kassenbons von vor 3 Jahren ..., BVG-Ticket, Blutspender-Pass uuuund Kleingeld)
Buch


----------



## Vartez (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso hieß es nicht gleich "KRamt das zeug aus euren Taschen und macht n Bild von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Bei Frauen wärs glaub ich am Interesantesten ^^


----------



## marion9394 (25. Februar 2010)

So hier mal mein Inhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das Handy nicht mit drauf - das musste ich zum fotografieren missbrauchen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Erklärung:
Rechte Brille - noch der Rest vom 3d-Kino - Ka warum die da noch drinne is
Rechts außen - mein USB-Tier wo ich den Kopf verloren hab
sonst hab ich noch serienkillerhandschuhe und undercover-brille dabei, massig Tarnfarbe, Hausapo inkl. Herpespflaster für alle Fälle^^


----------



## XXI. (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab immer dabei, also nur die Hosentasche. In meinem neuen Umhängerucksack hab ich immer noch was anderes wie zB Geldbeutel):


iPod
15€ in Kleingeld
USB Stick
Schlüssel
Sturmfeuerzeug (zu viele Freunde die rauchen und kein Feuer dabei haben...)
Handy
Füller
Des wars.


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

portmone...Portmonae...portoman....Geldbörse
Ipod-Touch
Freunde

Fertig


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Februar 2010)

Geld
Trinken
mehr brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


handys gehen bei mir verloren -.- sollte mal son pailsender (nennt man das so?) einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pass hab ich auch schon verloren, und ehrlich wenn ich einen neuen türkischen pass will muss ich nach münchen fahren, und n ganzen tag schlange stehen -.-
(du hast deine freunde IMMER bei dir? WhattheFUCK)


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Portemonnaie
Schlüssel
Handy
Ipod Touch
USB Stick
meine 2 bald 3 Ohrpiercings :>


----------



## jolk (25. Februar 2010)

-Tshirt,Hose usw. ... ohne gehe ich fast nie aus dem Haus
-Portmonnaie
-Handy
-Schlüßel
mehr brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Freunde




hö?


meine taschen sind immer ziemlich leer.

Handy
Schlüssel
etwas money.


----------



## Adalin (25. Februar 2010)

Alles was so in meine Hosentaschen passt ;P!

-Handy_
_-Portmonee
-Schlüsselbund
-Kopfhörer fürs Handy
-8GB USB STICK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Ach es ging um was in der tasche its, ich dachte was dabei ist !


----------



## Damokles (25. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm immer meinen Rucksack mit.
Das ist quasi mein Handtäschchen für den Rücken.
Darin befindet sich alles, was ich zum überleben in der Wildnis meiner Kleinstadt brauche.

Ich schau mal hinein und geb Euch den aktuellen Stand durch...

Sämtliche Tankstellenquittungen seit 1997
Ein paar Einkaufsquittungen (Edeka, Kaufland, Aldi, Lidl, Ikea, Karstadt, Wehmeyer, Bachs Bastelladen, Das Elektostübchen)
Ein Verzehrbon vom Wolpertinger
Srühdesinfektion (Dentalmesse)
Zahnseide (Dentalmesse)
Einen Anti-Schnarch-Nasenaufkleber (Dentalmesse)
Third Eye Infobroschüre (Dentalmesse)
2 Schachteln Marlboro (Big)
14 Feuerzeuge
Twix (Dark)
Snickers (nur die Verpackung)
Brotdose (leer)
Röntgenaufnahme meines Kiefers (klein)
Eine Krankmeldung (zur Vorlage bei der Krankenkasse stand 12.07.09)
Taschentücher (unbenutzt)
Taschentuch (benutzt)
Gutscheinbonheftchen (div. Firmen)
Taschenkalender (09)
Noch ein Feuerzeug
Notizblock (für Berichtsideen)
3 Kugelschreiber
Mobiltelefon (Akku leer)
Eine gebrannte CD (weis nicht was drauf ist aber es steht meine Name darauf)
TrekStore MP3 Player (den ich nur als Radio benutze um ungestört der Bombishow zu lauschen)
eine geöffnete Packung von etwas undefinierbarem ( damals wars wohl mal ein Kaugummi von Orbit ; heute taugt es nur noch als Rattengift)
Jede Menge Tabakkrümel
Zuckerkristalle
2 Aspirin (Plus C)
Ibuprofen AL 400 Waschzettel
Drum Tabak + Gizeh Blättchen (Notreserve falls ich mal in einem Fahrstuhl stecken bleibe oder mich vor Zobis im Kaufhaus barrikadieren muss [wenn ich schon sterben muss, dann wenigstens an Lungenkrebs die Zombischweine kriegen mich nicht!])
Ohh... Noch ein Feuerzeug
1 Gewinninformation von Lotto (Betrag 10,80€ von 04.12.2009)
1 Portionstütchen Instantkaffee (Nescafé Espresso) (auf dem Tütchen hat sich das MHD aufgelöst. Ich schätz mal zum Eigenverzehr nicht mehr bekömmlich) (ich biete es dem nächsten Zombi an, den ich treffe)
(Man weis ja nie!)
1 Staedtler permanent Lumocolor "F" (ich habe keine Idee wie der da rein kommt)
2 Modellier / Aufwachsinstrumente (Zahntechnik)
1 kaputtgetrampelte Blechbrosche (die ich vor Urzeiten mal aufgelesen habe, weil ich sie für Gold hielt)
2 Kinotickets (Sneek preview von "My big fat greek wedding")

Alles in Allem, schätz ich mal, sollte ich diesen Saustall mal wieder aufräumen.
Das wird mein "Guter Vorsatz" für nächstes Jahr!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2010)

Mein toller Tascheninhalt. Jap, alles aus meinen Hosentaschen. Aber das Kondom schön getrennt von allem anderen Krams, wollen ja nichts riskieren.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf genommen mit meinem C905, was sich dann, logischer Weise, auch in meiner Tasche wiederfinden wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meinen Kompass vergessen... ^^


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

potte, kippen, feuerzeug, schlüssel, handy (mp3-player inkl.), gummischläuche, axt, gladis, benzin und meine hände


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Drum Tabak + Gizeh Blättchen (Notreserve falls ich mal in einem Fahrstuhl stecken bleibe oder mich vor Zobis im Kaufhaus barrikadieren muss [wenn ich schon sterben muss, dann wenigstens an Lungenkrebs die Zombischweine kriegen mich nicht!])



Ich finds gerade sehr sehr schade, dass du nicht bei unserem Zombiethread mitgemischt hast.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Ipod Touch
Autoschlüssel
Fahrausweis
Kreditkarte meines Vaters


----------



## marion9394 (26. Februar 2010)

> Kreditkarte meines Vaters



auch will :-(


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> potte, kippen, feuerzeug, schlüssel, handy (mp3-player inkl.), gummischläuche, axt, gladis, benzin und meine hände



Was sind das denn?
Und eine Axt und die eigenen Hände?? Frisch abgehackt? Darum auch die Gummischläuche - zum abbinden?


----------



## rebotic (26. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was sind das denn?
> Und eine Axt und die eigenen Hände?? Frisch abgehackt? Darum auch die Gummischläuche - zum abbinden?



potte ist bargeld
gladis ist die 1911er von marv aus sin city daher kommen auch axt und gummischläuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der war so unlustig...


Btw. Immer dabei:
Handy,Schlüssel,Geldbeutel,Kondome,Sonnenbrille,Parfüm,Deo und meistens gute Laune


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> potte ist bargeld
> gladis ist die 1911er von marv aus sin city daher kommen auch axt und gummischläuche
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs verstanden, war deswegen aber trotzdem nicht lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir:
Portmonee mit Kreditkarte, Hitlerschein, Ausweis etc
Schlüssel
Handy

Fertig *g*


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

hmmm, witzig sollte es eigentlich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hätte meine aufzählung nur etwas....mager gefunden.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Februar 2010)

Schlüssel
Protmonee mit mindestens 30 € und allen Karten und Ausweisen und es passt immer noch in die Gesäßtasche
MP3 Player 
Handy


----------



## Damokles (26. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich finds gerade sehr sehr schade, dass du nicht bei unserem Zombiethread mitgemischt hast.



Zobithreåd? Wo? Ist då die Luft schon råus, um då nicht mehr mitmischen zu können? °°


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Zobithreåd? Wo? Ist då die Luft schon råus, um då nicht mehr mitmischen zu können? °°



Wie er mein å verarscht 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129367-der-ultimative-zombieapokalypse-uberlebensplan/
Hat inzwischen 120 Seiten, ich fürchte..du kommst da nicht mehr rein *g* und die Luft ist leider auch raus..


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Februar 2010)

ehm immer mit bei is Geldbeutel ( mit Geld Karten perso führerschein )
Kippen
Feuerzeug
Handy
Autoschlüssel ( nur wenn ich fahr xD )
Hausschlüssel


----------



## Zuuljin (26. Februar 2010)

Geldtasche "leer"
Schlüßel
2 Handys (iPhone, T-Mobile Pulse)
irgend ein Schrott der schon sehr lange in meiner Jackentasche verweilt


----------



## Edou (26. Februar 2010)

Ich verewige mich auch mal :O (solang es kein mod löscht *auf charchi acht geb*)
-Handy+ Kopfhörer eh ohne meine Musik nogo!
-Money
-Geldbeutel(ja ich lagere mein geld oftmals nich im geldbeute ka why Oo iwann sammelts sich alles inner hosentasche an T_T)
dass wars eig,ich brauch nit viel :O


----------



## Awadalla (26. Februar 2010)

Brieftasche
Ausweis
Händedesinfektionmittel in der Tube ( bei all den Krankheiten die herrumschwirren, ziemlich sehr nützlich sollte mal wer am Einkaufswagen gerotzt haben, bin ich gewaffnet )
Taschentücher
TomTom Fernbedienung
Schlüsselbund
Feuerzeug
Zigarettenpapier
Tabak ( Van Nelle )
USB Stick 8 GB
Verrotze Taschentücher die ich einstecke und vergesse jedesmal zu entfernen
Handy
Kuli
Zetteln
Leatherman ( am Gürtel )
Taschenlampe Mini Maglite ( am Gürtel )


Also das alles mit Jacke
Ohne Jacke etwas weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (26. Februar 2010)

Schlüssel
Fahrkarte, Perso, Schülerausweiß, alles in soner kleinen handlichen Klarsichtfolie

joa, das wars eigentlich, handy halt nur, wenn ich dran denke oder weiß, dass ich es brauche


----------



## Soladra (27. Februar 2010)

Handy, Labello(da bin ich nicht anders als andere mädchen), GEldbeutel mit mindestens 5€ drinn... joar, das wars


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

IPod - ohne Musik würd ich selbst auf dem Schulweg leidvoll enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Portmonee - Wir wissen ja: Geld macht glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlüssel - Nicht zu Hause reinkommen wär fast so schlimm wie ohne Musik Fahrrad fahren^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Februar 2010)

Das typische eben, Geldbeutel mit Ausweisen und Bankkarte, Handy, Schlüssel. Das sind so die essenziellen Dinge. Ggf noch iPod.


----------



## layout123 (28. Februar 2010)

iPhone
Kopfhörer für iPhone (Musik ist ein muss)
Zigaretten
Feuer
Schlüssel
Portmonnaie mit meistens kein Geld drine, nur Pfand-Marken aus ner Disko haha


----------



## Palatschinkn (28. Februar 2010)

Kondome


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Schlüssel
Papier-Taschentücher
Handy, bzw derzeit iPhone
Brieftasche (enthält normalerweise Ausweis, Führerschein, Bankkarte, Kondom, Stempelkärtchen diverser Döner- und Pizzaläden, Geld und Zettelchen mit Handynummern drauf)


----------



## Nawato (1. März 2010)

Also ich hab immer dabei:

-IPod Touch 	(xD ohne Musik könnte ich draußen nicht überleben)
-Schlüssel 	(Ich mach nie wieder den Fehler auf meine Mutter zu vertrauen das sie auch wirklich zuhause ist wenn ich von irgendwo zurückkomme!)
-Handy	 	(wenn es denn mal wieder aus der Reparatur kommt)
-Portmonee 	(brauch es zwar fast nie aber sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## TheDoggy (1. März 2010)

Ich nehm immer mit:

~ Geldbeutel (inkl Ausweis, Krankenkassenkarte, EC-Karte, Studentenausweis (plus Fahrkarte für die Öffentlichen), Führerschein, Geld...)
~ Handy (Nokia 5800 Xpress Music (lol, was Name))
~ iPod
~ Schlüssel

Rest ist der Situation/dem Reiseziel angepasst.


----------



## SFMysterio (1. März 2010)

~ Haustürschlüssel
~ Portmonee (50€, Ausweis, Krankenkassenkarte, Bank Karte, Führerschein, Fahrzeugpapiere)
~ Handy (LG KP 500)
~ Autoschlüssel
~ Taschentücher


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

- Portemonnaie
- Zigaretten nebst Feuer
- Schlüssel
- meistens das Handy (Nokia irgendwas, falls das wichtig ist ^^), wenn ich es nicht gerade vergesse 

EDIT: Alles andere wie CDs, Wischtücher, Klamotten, Toilettenpapier *g, Wasser, Browning MK3 etc.pp. liegt im Auto - man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. März 2010)

Ich hab immer zu viel dabei ^.^ 

-was Süßes (meistens Kaugummi)
-Portemonnaie (keine Karte, Taschengeld, ausserdem gehn Karten in dem Teil immer Kaputt O.O)
-iPod Touch
-meine megafetten Kopfhörer, die, wenn man sie um den Hals legt, die Backen gleich mit bedecken
-meistens noch irgendwelchen Müll den ich vor 2 Monaten dahin verstaut hab (vorzugsweise irgendwas unidentifizierbares)
-etc.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, folgender Inhalt befand sich am letzten Wochenende in meiner Handtasche (links im Bild):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten finde ich die Kombination der Hello-Kitty Schlüsseldinger und dem Portemonnaie mit dem Totenkopf druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab im Grunde nur iPhone (+Kopfhörer), Portemonnaie und Schlüssel dabei - meist nicht in irgend einem täschchen... nervt nur find ich - außer im sommer, wenn man keine Taschen hat. ^^


----------



## Raveneye (4. März 2010)

Awadalla schrieb:


> Brieftasche
> Ausweis
> Händedesinfektionmittel in der Tube ( bei all den Krankheiten die herrumschwirren, ziemlich sehr nützlich sollte mal wer am Einkaufswagen gerotzt haben, bin ich gewaffnet )
> Taschentücher
> ...




Mario Barth würde jetzt sagen................... ne ich verkneifs mir


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Ich habe immer dabei

- Mein iPhone G3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mein Ausweis
- Mein Mp3 Player



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mein Portmonee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Meine Umhängetasche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ich habe immer dabei
> 
> - Mein iPhone G3
> 
> ...


iPhone + Mp3 Player? Wozu? Kannst doch Musik ausm iPhone hören :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Taschenmesser
Taschentücher
Empkatalog
Kaugummis
Mp3 Player
Eine Nr.8 Billiardkugel (kein scherz, fragt nit warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die Buffedtasse
uuuund das buffedmagazin ^_^


----------



## Breakyou (20. März 2010)

Immer dabei hab ich nur
-Handy
-Schlüssel
-Geldbeutel mit EC Karte


----------



## Zero Rian (20. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ich habe folgendes dabei[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
- Kaugummis
- Mp3 Player
- Handy[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]- Mein Ausweis[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]- Mein Portmonee[/font]


----------



## Polxx (21. März 2010)

Also meine sind nach Absteigender Priorität geordnet.

Zigaretten
Feuerzeug
Handy
Geldtasche
Schlüssel
Kopfhörer
Kaugummis

MfG


----------



## Descartes (21. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Immer dabei hab ich nur
> -Handy
> -Schlüssel
> -Geldbeutel mit EC Karte



Schließ mich mal da an wobei handy vergess ich öfters :-/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Zigaretten+Feuerzeug
Handy+MP3-Player+Kopfhörer
Geldbeutel mit Geld, Perso, EC-Karte
Auto- und Hausschlüssel
Dose 5,0 Orginal oder Hansa Pils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2010)

-Portmonnaie
-Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Schlüßel
-Handy
-den gaaanz alten iPod Shuffle
-Taschentücher gelegentlich

Joa das wars, oh nein sorry, und ich hab natürlich immer das nötige Kilo Kokain dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. März 2010)

Ich hab immer dabei:

-Schlüssel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Fingerboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Geld



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2010)

Immer dabei hab ich mein Handy. Wenn ich mein Handy nich in der Tasche hab schieb ich Panik ^^ Außerdem noch Geldbeutel + Geld (meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)/Ausweis, etc. , mp3Player, Schlüssel.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

- iPod
- iPhone
- Schlüssel
- Zigaretten

Ohne das gehe ich nie aus dem Haus ^^


----------



## Tymion (22. März 2010)

Ich hab immer:

Geldbörse (Portmornaie richtig?)
Handy
I-Pod

In der Geldbörse ist dann immer alles drin, Geld, EC-Karte, Krankenversicherungskarte, Bus-Ticket, Bücherausweis, Führerschein und so weiter.........
Wenn ich die mal net in meiner rechten Hosentasche spüre ist Panik angesagt, selbst wenn ich se vorher in die Brusttasche der Jacke gepackt hab oder so....das Gewicht fehlt.


----------



## Silmyiél (22. März 2010)

- Geldbeutel (Ausweis, usw. alles drin)

- IPod Touch (ohne geh ich nich ausm Haus)

- Schlüssel 

- Handy (ab und zu)


----------



## Winipek (22. März 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Also meine sind nach Absteigender Priorität geordnet.
> 
> Zigaretten
> Feuerzeug
> ...



Joa, an 5.Stelle ?! Dann wohnste aber nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

- Mein Portmonai



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mein MP3 Player



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mein Handy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- und Kaugummi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

- iPod Touch
- Geldtasche
- Handy
und meistens noch ein Buch


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2010)

Immer Dabei:

- Porte Monnaie
- Handy
- Rucksack
Inhalt vom Rucksack variiert. Drin ist immer ein Bleistift und mein Fantasyblock. Dort zeichne ich alles rein, was mir so einfällt, meistens aber coole Monster oder schöne Frauen (Manga-style). Ein paar Bücher (Hausaufgaben oder Just4Fun) sind auch immer im Petto. Sowie auch Spitzer. Schonma erlebt, dass ihr Zeichnen wollt und der Bleistift gebrochen ist?! DER HORROR!

...ichmuss viel Zugfahren, wisst ihr?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

Viele nannten Rucksack. Ich fass es nicht das ihr wirklich jedesmal beim aus dem Haus gehen einen Rucksack mitschleppt Oo



Ich habe in meinen Hosentaschen:

- Portemonnaie (Londoner U-Bahn Tickets; S-Bahn Tickets Richtung Frankfurt; Fitnesstudio Mitgliedskarte; Aion Game - Activation Card, keine Ahnung wieso; "Beschützerkarte" von meiner Schwester; Plektrum)
- Geld (Kleingeld gehört in die Hosentasche!)
- Handy (Mit kroatischem Klingelton!)
- Manchmal einen billigen, halb kaputten MP4 Player


Portemonnaie
Das lilafarbene Plektrum, hab noch eins von Fender und eins von Catfish ( Medium)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> - Geld (Kleingeld gehört in die Hosentasche!)



Das sagst du nicht mehr wenn du 20€ in Kleingeld mitschleppst...


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Aktuell noch Labello, für die spröden Lippen, wobei jetzt die Zeit kommt, in dem er durch Heuschnupfen Tabletten,zwei Packen Tempos und eine Sonnenbrille zum Autofahren ausgetauscht wird *g*


----------



## sympathisant (24. März 2010)

visacard - damit kriegste geld, essen, hotel, auto, kannst dich irgendwie ausweisen .. mehr braucht man(n) nicht. :-) 

meistens natürlich noch handy und schlüssel für auto und motorrad.


----------



## Bitialis (24. März 2010)

- Geldbeutel
- Schlüssel
- Feuerzeuge (2x Bic)
- Münzen
- Handy + Kopfhörer (iPhone)
- Handy Ladekabel (absolut nötig, da iPhone..)
- Zigaretten
- nicht immer aber oft: Anderes Rauchbares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Brillenputztuch
- Sonnenbrille 

so des wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles iwo verteilt =)


----------



## Littletall (24. März 2010)

Ich habe immer dabei:

Eine Tasche mit folgenden Dingen:

Geldbeutel, Handy, Schlüssel. Ohne die drei gehe ich nicht aus dem Haus.

Meistens habe ich auch noch einstecken...

Eine Bürste.
Eine Notbinde, man kann nie wissen, wanns anfängt.
Kopfschmerztabletten.
Fructosin (das ist ein Hilfsmittel für Leute mit Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten).
Einen kleinen Notizblock mit Stift.
Meinen DS (momentan aber rausgenommen)
MP3-Player mit meinen heißgeliebten Sennheiser-Kopfhörern.
Einen Regenschirm.

Außerdem hab ich auch immer noch ne Menge Kram in meiner Tasche. Momentan:

Eine Liste mit den laufenden Manga-Serien, die ich gerade kaufe (ich gebs ganz ehrlich zu, ich hab bei den vielen Serien den Überblick verloren).
Leere Batterien
Volle Batterien für meinen MP3-Player
mindestens ein Kontoauszug (und das sind auch noch die blöden DIN A-4 von der Dresdner)
Manchmal Pfandmarken, wenn ich mal wieder vergessen hab, sie abzugeben.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sagst du nicht mehr wenn du 20€ in Kleingeld mitschleppst...



Wie gesagt, KLEINgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles ab 5€ hab ich als Schein im Portemonnaie


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, KLEINgeld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manchmal hat man keine Kontrolle darüber was man alles als Wechselgeld in die Hand kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man keine Kontrolle darüber was man alles als Wechselgeld in die Hand kriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schon...die Macht ist auf meienr Seite....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Wenn du deinem gegenüber das Geld so passend gibst das er dir dafür einen Schein rausgeben kann, tut er das normalerweise auch.
Also ich mach das zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (24. März 2010)

An/In der Hose

- Schlüssel

- Mp3-Player

- Portemonnaie

- Taschenmesser

- Handy

In der Jacke

- Zettel

- Kugelschreiber

- Labello

- Fishermen's Friend


----------



## Rathloriel (25. März 2010)

Geld
Papiere
Hausschlüssel
Autoschlüssel
Handy
Ladekabel Handy
2 Bücher
Taschentücher
Stifte
234589 alte Einkaufszettel, weil ich immer einfach wieder in die Tasch stopfe anstatt sie wegzuschmeißen


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. März 2010)

Ich trage nicht wirklich gerne Rucksäcke oder ähnliches, deswegen hab ich meistens alles in den Hosen- und Jackentaschen:

- Geldbeutel mit Bargeld, Ausweis, EC-Karte...
- iPhone + Kopfhörer (diese Ohrstöpsel)
- Kippen + Feuerzeug
- Schlüsselbund

Reicht im Grunde überall aus...was man nicht hat und mal dringend kurz braucht, kann man sich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2010)

-Ipod
-Bisschen Geld
-Kaugummi
-Nasenspray (Wegen Heuschnupfen)
-Augentropfen ( Wieder wegen Heuschnupfen..)
-Tabletten (auch wegen Heuschnupfen)
-Kopfhörer
-Fishermen's Friend
-Eine Königskarte von einem türkischem Pokerset (weiss nicht warum oO )

Das wars...


----------



## Serpendis (25. März 2010)

Hmmm....


Gummi
Geld/Kröten/Moneten/$$$/Zaster/Rubel
Ausweis
Taschengnommagier bzw. Feuerzeug
Schweizer Sackmesser
Armbanduhr
Handy
Gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &
fiese Hintergedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &
eine gesunde Portion Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

als ich "Gummi" gelesen hab musste ich erst an was anderes denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand hat es dann gelöst..


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> als ich "Gummi" gelesen hab musste ich erst an was anderes denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



YahYah die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sack=Tasche
Gummi=Kaugummi



Ach und seit neuestem hab ich immer nen alten Gameboy von 1989 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

Ich hab noch meistens meine PSP für die Mittagspause dabei (2 Stunden sind schon fast zu lange^^


----------



## Held² (17. April 2010)

-Geldbörse(leider nur selten mit geld x
-Handy
-Schlüssel
- Ipod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer hat den nicht immer dabei?^^)


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

-Geldbeutel
-Kippen & Feuerzeug
-Handy
-Schlüssel
-im Winter dann noch Blistex

da ich die Tasche auch mit zur Arbeit nehm...
-Stifte (Hauptsache Kuli, meistens sind aber auch noch andre Stifte dabei)
-n Schlüsselband mit meinem roten "Auf-der-Arbeit-Tür-öffnen-Chip"
-meistens meinen DS in der dazugehörigen Schutztasche mit Ladekabel
-mein (fast) allwissendes Buch zum Nachschlagen von diversen Medis etc:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> passt auch wirklich wundervoll in die Hosentasche von der Arbeitshose rein, habs aber halt fast immer in der Tasche und deswegen auch fast immer dabei ^^


----------

